# Desktop Error



## jarh0hraj (Apr 26, 2018)

Everytime I boot into my computer and log in, the Windows Bar at the bottom at the screen flickers and when it finally loads I am presented with the message "C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\Desktop is not accessible. Access is denied. " and the only icon I have is the Recycling Bin. I load Cortana to run things since it isn't there, but I can access file directories because the Recycling Bin and Command Prompt because Ctrl+Alt+Del. I was following another tutorial on how to fix this problem but it was Windows Vista and I can't access administration privileges.

Other Symptom(s): My background has been turned black, as if in Safe Mode, which I am not.
I can't access anything in the toolbar area (I dunno what it's called, all I know is the Windows Button is there.)
Takes an extremely log time to log in.
Can't access C:/windows/system32/config/systemprofile since C:/windows/system32/config requires administration privileges.

And one having any tips on fixing this issue?

sorry if I said things wrong, I'm just really confused and need to fix this fast


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes. Type CMD in the windows search/ cortana box. Wait for the blue "command Prompt" to appear above your typing. Right click on the blue area "Command Prompt" and select "run as administrator" Click "yes" Then in the command prompt box, type sfc /scannow (press enter) ((there is a space between sfc and /)) Let that run. It will take a few minutes. This will make sure that the proper windows 10 system files are there and if not, it will repair them.


----------



## jarh0hraj (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> Yes. Type CMD in the windows search/ cortana box. Wait for the blue "command Prompt" to appear above your typing. Right click on the blue area "Command Prompt" and select "run as administrator" Click "yes" Then in the command prompt box, type sfc /scannow (press enter) ((there is a space between sfc and /)) Let that run. It will take a few minutes. This will make sure that the proper windows 10 system files are there and if not, it will repair them.


The problem is the is no Windows Search nor Cortana, and when going into troubleshooting (hold shift while restarting) and loading Command Prompt, I'm pretty sure the last time I tried "sfc /scannow" it didn't work.

I can't even reset my computer.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

If you can get to "settings" then select "update and security" ...Left click "Recovery" click the button "restart now" under "advanced startup" . This will reboot you into the troubleshooting screen. Select "troubleshooting" then select "advanced options" click on CMD (command prompt) and enter the sfc /scannow command. You can also get the same results by booting to a Windows 10 disk or USB flash drive containing Windows 10. You need to get to the "troubleshooting" screen. Try this from bootup in this way, first. If this doesn't work, will give you more instructions to try. In your case, it looks like the next move is going to be doing a repair install, if sfc /scannow fails. Are you running anti-virus anti-malware programs? If so, which ones?


----------



## jarh0hraj (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> If you can get to "settings" then select "update and security" ...Left click "Recovery" click the button "restart now" under "advanced startup" . This will reboot you into the troubleshooting screen. Select "troubleshooting" then select "advanced options" click on CMD (command prompt) and enter the sfc /scannow command. You can also get the same results by booting to a Windows 10 disk or USB flash drive containing Windows 10. You need to get to the "troubleshooting" screen. Try this from bootup in this way, first. If this doesn't work, will give you more instructions to try. In your case, it looks like the next move is going to be doing a repair install, if sfc /scannow fails. Are you running anti-virus anti-malware programs? If so, which ones?


I tried to run "sfc /scannow", it goes through a verification phase, but then says "Windows Resource Protection could not preform the requested operation".
And no, I'm sure I'm not running any anti-virus/malware since anti-viruses usually gives me false positives.

Any other way to fix this? I heard there was a method of fixing this but requires more than one user on the computer, and I only have one account on this.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes. Here is a video on it. I would recommend you download Malwarebytes free and have it on the system at all times. 



 If this doesn't work, then you are probably looking at a re-install of Windows.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please try creating another user account and see if it works or not.


----------



## jarh0hraj (Apr 26, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Please try creating another user account and see if it works or not.


I don't know how to make anot her user account without using the Windows button in the bottom right, but that's not loading.



Paul23 said:


> Yes. Here is a video on it. I would recommend you download Malwarebytes free and have it on the system at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't work, then you are probably looking at a re-install of Windows.


I can't run MediaCreationTool as an administrator for some reason. i really do hate windows 10


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

sure you can. When you click on the media creation tool "Download tool now" ...let it download and then right click on it and "show in folder" ...drag and drop it to your desktop. Right click on it and "run as administator"


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Once you get to a command prompt do the following for a test

net user administrator /active:yes


----------



## jarh0hraj (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> sure you can. When you click on the media creation tool "Download tool now" ...let it download and then right click on it and "show in folder" ...drag and drop it to your desktop. Right click on it and "run as administator"


Already tried to right click and use as administrator, gave me an error.



dckeks said:


> Once you get to a command prompt do the following for a test
> 
> net user administrator /active:yes


Okay, will try.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes. If that command that dckeks gave you works, you can restart the computer and log in to the administrator account and try some of the instructions given. It should work. If it does work and you are able to log in to the "administrator" account, i recommend doing a "repair install" (the video I sent you) first. dckeks knows a whole lot of commands you can use to try to fix windows, as well.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

jarh0hraj said:


> I don't know how to make anot her user account without using the Windows button in the bottom right, but that's not loading.
> 
> I can't run MediaCreationTool as an administrator for some reason. i really do hate windows 10


It's a good operating system, but like all OS's, it can get bugs in it.


----------



## jarh0hraj (Apr 26, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Once you get to a command prompt do the following for a test
> 
> net user administrator /active:yes


When I executed the command, it said something along the lines of being successful. I rebooted my computer and logged in, and when I try to load MediaCreationTool it says "The specified procedure could not be found"

???


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

I recommend you reinstall Windows. Looks like your operating system has got problems. Always run Malwarebytes and at the very least make sure to run Windows defender and Windows firewall. Windows 10 is very good, as far as those go.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

have you tried running the command in command prompt (running as administrator) : chkskd c: /f This will find out if your hard disk drive is failing and try to fix the errors if possible. Otherwise, if there are no errors found, I think a re-install of Windows is what the answer is.


----------



## jarh0hraj (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> have you tried running the command in command prompt (running as administrator) : chkskd c: /f This will find out if your hard disk drive is failing and try to fix the errors if possible. Otherwise, if there are no errors found, I think a re-install of Windows is what the answer is.


Will try, it's funny since I can access everything on my computer except for the Windows Button, administrative privileges, and an actual desktop.


----------



## jarh0hraj (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> have you tried running the command in command prompt (running as administrator) : chkskd c: /f This will find out if your hard disk drive is failing and try to fix the errors if possible. Otherwise, if there are no errors found, I think a re-install of Windows is what the answer is.


Are you sure it's chkskd? My computer doesn't seem to recognize it.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Paul23 said:


> Windows 10 is very good, as far as those go.


I respectfully disagree. Win10 is tedious and not very user friendly. It has so many unnecessary programs/shortcuts installed by default and not very intuitive.

In the case of jarh0hraj's issue. I agree that a reinstall would be the best option. Since he/she can't even install/run anything to diagnose the machine.


----------



## jarh0hraj (Apr 26, 2018)

Fireflycph said:


> I respectfully disagree. Win10 is tedious and not very user friendly. It has so many unnecessary programs/shortcuts installed by default and not very intuitive.
> 
> In the case of jarh0hraj's issue. I agree that a reinstall would be the best option. Since he/she can't even install/run anything to diagnose the machine.


I will be doing a reinstall later since I can't do a single thing to help my computer. If I get lazy, I'll bring it to some computer repair shop and get overcharged.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

jarh0hraj said:


> I will be doing a reinstall later since I can't do a single thing to help my computer. If I get lazy, I'll bring it to some computer repair shop and get overcharged.


Yes, you'll certainly get over charged. One thing comes to mind though. Have you done a test of the hdd? Most manufacturers have utilities you can download. 
Seagate offers one that you can burn to a CD/DVD and boot from. It will also do other manufacturers, just not as advanced as their own brand.


----------



## jarh0hraj (Apr 26, 2018)

Fireflycph said:


> Yes, you'll certainly get over charged. One thing comes to mind though. Have you done a test of the hdd? Most manufacturers have utilities you can download.
> Seagate offers one that you can burn to a CD/DVD and boot from. It will also do other manufacturers, just not as advanced as their own brand.


I'll do a test later, I'm currently working on a personal project on a different computer. I'll mostly likely do it tommorow.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sorry... it is chkdsk c: /f

here is the link for doing your re-install if chkdsk fails. Make a copy on a usb flash drive (at least 8 gigabytes) 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------

